

Cloud-Based Bio Lab Transcriptic (YC W15) Lands $8.5M in Series A Funding - frisco
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/19/cloud-based-bio-lab-startup-transcriptic-lands-8-5-million-in-series-a-funding-to-help-it-scale/

======
stefanobernardi
I've been a supporter (and small backer) of Transcriptic for a good while.

Max is awesome and he's been ruthlessly executing for 3 years on this now -
really impressive to see all of the progress.

Congrats!

Also, awesome news for future YC bio-med companies!

------
jrkelly
Great to see this -- much needed infrastructure for bio research.

------
JohnHammersley
This is an impressive trajectory these guys have been on -- congratulations to
Max and the team, and I hope they have a great year ahead.

------
kayhi
Congrats Max, great seeing your team do so well!

